

Ask HN: What new developer tools have you added to your workflow lately? - bgar


======
xauronx
PaintCode

As a dev without a dedicated design department (or even when I've partnered
with designers honestly) it saves me so much damn time. Get things in vector,
change all of your menu icon colors in one shot.

Speaking of which, icons8 ([http://icons8.com/free-ios-7-icons-in-
vector](http://icons8.com/free-ios-7-icons-in-vector)) has been awesome on my
current project.

------
aitoehigie
Flask (awesome, I actually ditched web2py for it. Web2py is great too but it
was no longer cutting it for me) Virtualenv - for isolated python
installations i3 tiling windows manager - It actually increased my dev machine
battery life with 2+ hours. This is such a big deal because steady electricity
supply is a huge luxury in my neck of the woods.

------
saluki
Laravel Forge

[https://forge.laravel.com/](https://forge.laravel.com/)

Other notables (might not be considered tools):

sublime, vagrant/laravel homestead, Digital Ocean, stripe, mandrill . . .

------
vishalchandra
More relevant question might be what APIs or libraries are starting to look
attractive of late ?

I would say wit.ai looks very interesting.

The dev stack is the same as always ~ Sublime + AWS

------
RollAHardSix
DevExpress Dev Tools have been very helpful, including CodeRush.

------
vrdhn
rather what tools you tried and decided not now ...

------
mnort9
RubyMine!

